# Finished on a Trophy Hunt



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Finished out the season with a great hunt. Had my boy and a couple friends out for a trophy shoot. 21 drakes and a goose. Chad even pulled off IMO the perfect limit. 7 Drakes of 7 Species.










Chad and his limit. Drake Bluebill, Drake Golden Eye, Drake Ringneck, Drake Shoveler, Drake Gadwall, Drake Redhead and a Drake Canvasback to top it off.









Dkhntrdstn, you missed out on another great hunt. Maybe I can convince you to come up next season.


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks like an ok hunt..... i've had better


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Thought you said you killed ducks! Those look like divers! They are easy to work though.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome job! Gadwalls were thick this year... also some pretty divers, But I'd hate cleaning them!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> awesome job! Gadwalls were thick this year... also some pretty divers, But I'd hate cleaning them!


Thanks for the kind words. It was a great end to a slow season. I hunted less than half the number of days I normally do. I am just glad I was able to get out on a few great hunts to end the season.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, quite a spread. Thanks for posting.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice cans!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

That last pic would be one helluva dead mount spread...


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Absulutley AWESOME JOEL!! Looks like a hell of a day!! Nice shooting chad!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im glad you can pill up the birds. That what matter to you.Not to me. mine are more about having a good time with friends and family.The birds are just a bonus for me.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Im glad you can pill up the birds. That what matter to you.Not to me. mine are more about having a good time with friends and family.The birds are just a bonus for me.


So come on up and we will pile up birds while having a good time as friends & family. I will make sure Nothing But Green (AKA Dustin) comes along for the hunt so you can hunt with your brother. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Donttreadonme said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Im glad you can pill up the birds. That what matter to you.Not to me. mine are more about having a good time with friends and family.The birds are just a bonus for me.
> ...


he not even close to my brother. sorry.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


He's your brotha from anotha motha.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nope


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Really.... I always thought you two were twins!! :shock:


----------

